# Partage carnet adresse (fusionné avec "ldap ?")



## Arnaud78 (28 Mai 2004)

Je recherche une application permettant de consulter et de modifier un carnet d'adresse via un réseau pour un groupe d'utilisateurs. Quelqu'un connait il une application qui fait cela??
Merci d'avance


----------



## rezba (28 Mai 2004)

commences par  là


----------



## Bilbo (29 Mai 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> commences par  là



Il va en falloir des recherches pour récupérer ces liens si précieux. :sick:

À+


----------



## Antiphon (2 Juin 2004)

Êtes-vous parvenus à faire fonctionner l'option ldap de Carnet d'adresses? Malgré les excellentes explications de Richard Wourms, je n'y suis par parvenu en essayant sur plusieurs annuaires?


----------



## Arnaud78 (3 Juin 2004)

Was???? Le  lien renvoie sur l'invit des nouveaux forums mac gen. Existe t'il une réponse à ma question???


----------



## Bilbo (3 Juin 2004)

Arnaud78 a dit:
			
		

> Was???? Le  lien renvoie sur l'invit des nouveaux forums mac gen. Existe t'il une réponse à ma question???


Oui, sans doute. Les forums MacG sont passé sous un nouveau logiciel : vBulletin (voir ici). Nous sommes en phase de transition. Tous les anciens liens dans les messages qui datent d'avant la semaine dernière ne marchent plus. Je ne peux pas te donner le lien de Rezba puisque je ne sais pas sur quel fil il pointait. Il va bien repasser dans le coin pour te donner ça. 

À+


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2004)

J'ai retrouvé une longue discussion à propos du partage... mais il me semble de mémoire qu'elle n'apportait pas de solution extraordinaire.

clique ici


----------



## Antiphon (3 Juin 2004)

Ma question n'intéresse personne ou personne ne sait y répondre??  Bon, je vais essayer de préciser les choses. Dans Préférences>LDAP de Carnet d'adresses, vous avez les champs suivants à remplir:


*Nom:* Cela ne me paraît pas avoir une grande importance, à part pour m'y retrouver?
*Serveur:* Je tape une adresse du type ldap.monentreprise.com, par exemple ldap.bigfoot.com ou ldap.infospace.com, que je trouve par exemple là.
*Base de recherche:* Bon, là ça se complique, puisque qu'il faut entrer ou, o ou c, avec ce qui va avec pour spécifier une racine. Mais cela n'a pas l'air systématiquement nécessaire, en particulier pour les annuaires publics que j'indique au-dessus? 
Il ne me semble pas nécessaire de remplir le reste, même si j'ai pris soin d'ouvrir le port 389, parce que je pensais que le dysfonctionnement venait peut-être de là?

Bon, à chaque fois, j'ai soit aucune réponse qui s'affiche, soit une impossibilité de se connecter au serveur, soit une recherche qui s'éternise?  Êtes-vous donc parvenus à vous connecter sur un annuaire ldap dont vous soyez sûr des paramétrages et du contenu, parce que je n'y suis nullement arrivé, que ce soit sur des serveurs publics ou privés?


----------



## Bilbo (3 Juin 2004)

J'ai fusionné deux discussions qui traitaient du même sujet. Elles n'étaient pas encore bien avancées, alors je voulais voir ce que ça donnait.  A priori, les messages sont classés par ordre chronologiques.

Je crois bien que je vais utiliser cette nouvelle fonction avec la plus grande parcimonie.



À+


----------



## rezba (3 Juin 2004)

Pour Bilbo : perso, ce mode opératoire me convient, à partir du moment où les deux discussions se rejoignent 

Pour Arnaud 78 :

il y a eu plusieurs discussions sur ce sujet, et effectivement, aucune ne semble satisfaisante pour les utilisateurs. En voici 
une .

Je n'utilise pas Carnet d'adresses, et je dois te dire que je n'ai jamais trouvé de solutions satisfaisantes à ces problèmes. Par satisfaisantes, j'entends transparente et peu onéreuse.

La solution que j'utilise est passée par l'achat d'un , logiciel client-serveur , qui remplit correctement les fonctions de partage en réseau, mais dont la mise en ½uvre n'est pas très bien documentée, et dont le grand défaut est de n'être disponible qu'en version anlgaise.

La suite en question a un paquets de défauts, notamment la gestion des caches, mais c'est la solution la complète à ma connaissance.


Pour Antiphon : je ne sais pas si les now utilities gèrent le ldap.... mais je sais que leur couplage avec Eudora marche très bien....!


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2004)

Après un paquet de recherches, j'ai trouvé cette *solution pour un partage du carnet d'adresse.*

 C'est gratuit, cela ne nécessite pas osx serveur pour faire tourner le service LDAP.

 L'un d'entre vous l'a peut être essayée ?
 Vos retours d'expériences m'intéressent.


----------



## Arnaud78 (7 Juin 2004)

Merci pour toute vos réponses. En cherchant activement de mon côté (bah oui je vais pas tout de même abuser en attendant tranquillement une réponse), j'ai trouvé une application dont je vous donne le lien : http://www.objective-decision.com/en/products/od4contact/.
C'est top concernant le partage de carnet d'adresse, cela passe par rendez vous. Par contre le seul problème c'est que l'on ne peut implémenter de nouveaux contacts dans un autre carnet.


----------



## kertruc (12 Octobre 2005)

Je remonte le sujet, pour savoir s'il quelqu'un a trouv&#233; une solution parce que &#231;a m'int&#233;resse... 
Quoique moi, je cherche une solution qui fonctionne sur un OSX serveur.


----------



## kertruc (14 Octobre 2005)

J'ai trouv&#233; isparx...
Quelqu'un l'utilise ?
Il &#233;tait sur le site d'Apple mais le lien est mort et le site de l'&#233;diteur aussi... 
Il est dispo sur MacUpdatehttp://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/10271
Sinon, avec un OSX serveur, y a pas moyen de cr&#233;er un carnet d'adresse partag&#233; ?
Voili... (suis-je le seul &#224; me poser cette question ?)


----------



## kertruc (19 Octobre 2005)

Ok, ok... je suis un peu dans la merde 

Voilà ma situation :

6 machines : OS X.4, Office 2004 (donc entourage)
1 OS X Serveur

Le besoin :

Une gestion centralisée des contacts, de préférence par entourage...

Quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2005)

Tu lis l'anglais ? Ceci dit, le lien est un peu vieux. Et &#231;a, tu as essay&#233; ? Et celui-l&#224; ? Et cet autre ?
Apr&#232;s, plus cher, mais &#231;a &#224; l'air de marcher : &#231;a.


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Après, plus cher, mais ça à l'air de marcher : ça.


Dommage, pas moyen de télécharger la démo, cela génère une erreur... mais ce n'est pas donné non plus...


----------



## kertruc (19 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu lis l'anglais ? Ceci dit, le lien est un peu vieux. Et ça, tu as essayé ? Et celui-là ? Et cet autre ?
> Après, plus cher, mais ça à l'air de marcher : ça.



Rezba, t'es le Père Noël !!

MERCI !!


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2005)

Si tu trouves une bonne solution fais nous le savoir, s'il te plait.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## rezba (20 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, pas moyen de télécharger la démo, cela génère une erreur... mais ce n'est pas donné non plus...



Pas de problèmes pour moi. Je m'en vais prendre le temps d'essayer ça.


----------



## kertruc (20 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si tu trouves une bonne solution fais nous le savoir, s'il te plait.
> Merci d'avance.



Dans quelques semaines je m'y penche sérieusement. Parce que là, je passe les machines sous OS X et après, je pars à la pêche !!


----------



## kertruc (20 Octobre 2005)

Je pense que j'ai trouv&#233; une bonne solution :

Dans Entourage 2004, il est possible de partager des projets. Et dans des projets, il y a des contacts.
Il suffit donc d'installer le projet partag&#233; sur le serveur, d'abonner tous les postes &#224; ce projet, et voil&#224; une BD contacts partag&#233;e.
Simple gratuit...

Je teste &#231;a grandeur nature demain. Je vous tiens au courant...

J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a l&#224; :

http://www.entourage.mvps.org/faq_topic/address_book.html


----------



## kertruc (21 Octobre 2005)

Bon, en fait, c'est pas tr&#232;s satisfaisant comme syst&#232;me... on peut partager les contatcs mais pas les groupes...


----------



## kertruc (4 Novembre 2005)

J'ai trouv&#233; une petite application qui permet de synchroniser en local, j'ai test&#233; sur deux postes et &#231;a marche pas mal...

&#199;a s'appelle MySync

http://www.mildmanneredjanitor.com/mysync/
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/19808

Apparament c'est sorti hier... &#231;a m&#233;rite pas une petite news ?


----------



## kertruc (15 Février 2006)

Je remonte le sujet et pose la question : quelqu'un a essayé MySync ?


----------



## SeraphinLampion (18 Mars 2006)

Question déjà ancienne (plusieurs post depuis 2004): comment faire pour partager le carnet d'adresse de façon opérationnelle.
Jusqu'ici pas de réponse satisfaisante.
Pour ma part, j'essaie périodiquement .Mac mais, bien qu'assez souvent dans les mises à jour d'OSX on annonce une amélioration dans ce domaine, je n'ai jamais réussi à obtenir une solution satisfaisante.
Quelqu'un a des lumières?


----------



## kertruc (6 Avril 2006)

Malheureusement non...
Même avec .mac c'est la galère...
C'est vraiment pas croyable ma brave dame... (sans dec' c'est vraiment zéro...)


----------



## kertruc (12 Mai 2006)

Faudrait tester Plaxo, mais pour une utilisation professionnelle je ne m'y risquerait pas (peur de me faire spammer mes contacts).


----------



## SeraphinLampion (15 Mai 2006)

C'est quand même domage qu'on n'arrive pas à trouver de solution, avec .Mac qui marche de moins en moins. Maintenant, même la synchro iDisk ne marche plus du tout.
C'est incroyable qu'Apple ne fasse pas d'effort pour fiabiliser .Mac, alors qu'il en fait la pub?!
Sur mon G5 iMac: c'est carrément l'onglet Synchronisation qui fait planter l'application .Mac des préférences systèmes.
Sur mon MacMini: chaque fois que je syncrhonise il me dit: c'est votre première synchronisation.
Sur mon PowerbookG4: l'onglet iDisk ne veut pas s'ouvrir.
Je n'ai jamais vu une application aussi foireuse.

Pour l'agenda, j'utilise un truc qui marche très bien: google calendar. Au bureau, on se sert de ça maintenant et c'est parfaitement opérationnel.
Quand on aura google addressbook, on aura résolu le problème.


----------



## Gollhy (15 Mai 2006)

hello
suis resp technique sur une societe a lille avec 50 G5 et autant de PC. On effectue le ldap soit sur un serveur AD soit sur un logiciel de gestion de mail du nom de MDaemon de chez Altn.com
a mon avis que tu trouveras ton bonheur sur un logiciel en open source, va voir du cote de chez framasoft.
a bientot.


----------



## kertruc (2 Juin 2006)

Merci, mais ça reste un peu compliqué pour moi...

Je comprends vraiment pas que ça n'existe pas un vrai truc simple et vraiment efficace...
Comment font les PME/PMI qui ont des macs ??


----------



## takamaka (2 Juin 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Comment font les PME/PMI qui ont des macs ??



Elles ne font pas. Les macs sont là pour la déco !

:rateau:


----------



## kertruc (18 Juillet 2006)

Je continue mon petit bonhomme de fil pour donner des nouvelles et aller &#224; la p&#234;che aux m&#234;me nouvelles.
Moi de mon c&#244;t&#233;, j'ai test&#233; mySync.
&#199;a marche pas trop mal, m&#234;me avec une base de 1800 contacts. Les groupes sont conserv&#233;s...
Je vais tester &#231;a en situation r&#233;elle quelques jours et je vous tiens au courant.
Quelqu'un a trouv&#233; autre chose ?


----------



## kertruc (21 Septembre 2006)

Bon, apr&#232;s quelques semaines de test, MySync se r&#233;v&#232;le efficace pour le partage des contacts.
Il r&#233;ussi l&#224; ou .Mac bugue &#224; mort...
Par contre .Mac est meilleur pour le partage des calendriers...
Allez savoir.

Mais tout de m&#234;me, je trouve &#231;a incroyable qu'Apple ne mette pas cette fonction dans OSX, tr&#232;s certainement uniquement pour vendre des .Macs, 

&#199;a m'&#233;nerve...


----------



## SeraphinLampion (22 Octobre 2006)

Pour le partage des calendriers: Google Calendar. Depuis plusieurs mois on s'en sert au bureau, plus jamais de rendez vous rat&#233;. Je vais essayer MySync d&#232;s que j'ai le temps


----------



## kertruc (22 Octobre 2006)

Tu peux synchroniser plusieurs icals par Google Calendar ?

Sinon, pour MySync, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; rachet&#233;, et y a plus de mise &#224; jour...

Je trouve &#231;a de plus en plus lamentable cette d&#233;marche volontaire d'Apple de brider les fonctions de ses applis pour vendre des .Mac...

C'est une logique commerciale qui est logique quand on ne vise qu'un public de particuliers, mais un peu bizarre si on veut s&#233;duire les entreprises...

Ils devraient faire une version "Pro" de Carnet d'adresse et de iCal, avec tout plein de fonctions de partage, de synchro...

Parce que quand m&#234;me spotlight c'est vraiment un truc de dingue dont on ne peut plus se passer quand on y a vraiment go&#251;t&#233;...


----------



## takamaka (23 Octobre 2006)

kertruc a dit:


> Tu peux synchroniser plusieurs icals par Google Calendar ?
> 
> Sinon, pour MySync, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; rachet&#233;, et y a plus de mise &#224; jour...
> 
> ...


Globalement d'accord avec toi ! 
Perso, j'utilise d&#233;sormais Plaxo pour synchroniser mes contacts. Je trouve ca facile &#224; configurer et pratique car la liste de tes contacts et toujours disponible quelque soit l'ordi que tu utilises (dans mon cas le mini ou le PB12"). Ca marche aussi sur un PC  
Pour le calendrier, je n'ai pas encore trop fouiller le schmilblick&#8230; voili voilou&#8230;


----------



## takamaka (25 Octobre 2006)

takamaka a dit:


> Pour le calendrier, je n'ai pas encore trop fouiller le schmilblick voili voilou


Pour le calendrier, j'ai trouvé ca : CalTalk, c'est bien fait et c'est gratuit !


----------



## kertruc (25 Octobre 2006)

takamaka a dit:


> Globalement d'accord avec toi !
> Perso, j'utilise désormais Plaxo pour synchroniser mes contacts. Je trouve ca facile à configurer et pratique car la liste de tes contacts et toujours disponible quelque soit l'ordi que tu utilises (dans mon cas le mini ou le PB12"). Ca marche aussi sur un PC



Plaxo n'est pas une solution très fiable si tu as envie de garder une certaine confidentialité. Ils ont déjà envoyé des spams et autre joyeusetés...


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2006)

takamaka a dit:


> Pour le calendrier, j'ai trouv&#233; ca : CalTalk, c'est bien fait et c'est gratuit !



J'avais rep&#233;r&#233; ce petit utilitaire, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de l'essayer.
Il me serait pourtant bien utilise sur mon r&#233;seau local.
Est-il fiable ?


----------



## takamaka (25 Octobre 2006)

kertruc a dit:


> Plaxo n'est pas une solution très fiable si tu as envie de garder une certaine confidentialité. Ils ont déjà envoyé des spams et autre joyeusetés...


Ben pour l'instant, j'ai rien de tout ca. Pourvu que ca dure mais je veille au grain ! Merci pour l'info.


----------



## kertruc (9 Décembre 2006)

10.5 aura-t-il enfin le partage des contacts ?
J'ai entendu dire que la version serveur permettra facilement de le faire...
Wait and see...


----------



## da capo (9 Décembre 2006)

la version tiger permet d&#233;j&#224; tout &#231;a&#8230; ce sont nos versions "client" qui sont moins souples


----------



## kertruc (9 Décembre 2006)

Tu peux cr&#233;er un serveur de contacts avec X.4 serveur ?

Un vrai serveur de contacts accessibles par les clients avec toutes les fonctionnalit&#233;s ?? (Spotlight, publipostage...) :mouais:


----------



## da capo (9 Décembre 2006)

A v&#233;rifier, mais LDAP est int&#233;gr&#233; d'entr&#233;e donc les contacts partag&#233;s &#231;a roule.

Pour spotlight, je ne sais pas&#8230;


----------



## kertruc (9 Décembre 2006)

Oui, LDAP...

Bon, quand tu veux envoyer un mail &#224; tous les "Martin", sans spotlight c'est coton...
Et je te parle m&#234;me pas des "Martin" qui sont "Responsable des achats"...


----------



## takamaka (18 Décembre 2006)

je me demande si mon mini ne vas pas prendre un peu de grade&#8230; serveur ?


----------



## SeraphinLampion (4 Janvier 2007)

Meilleurs voeux pour 2007 sur ce fil du partage des contacts.

Un petit point sur les interrogations en suspens

MySync: je n'ai pas encore essayé mais le logiciel a t il de l'avenir? Il a été racheté par Mark Space il y a 6 mois, l'intention étant affichée d'en poursuivre le développement, mais depuis pas de nouvelles. Cela vaut il le coup de l'installer?

La version serveur d'OSX permet elle de partager les contacts simplement?

Quelqu'un a t il d'autres pistes?

Sinon google marche toujours aussi bien, apres le partage des calendriers (google calendar), on partage maintenant les feuilles de calcul et le documents (google docs). C'est tout simplement génial. Vivement un partage efficace des contacts par google.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2007)

SeraphinLampion a dit:


> Vivement un partage efficace des contacts par google.


abgmerge sync address book et contacts gmail

attention selon cette page il y a encore des bugs, corrigeables &#224; la main
update abgmerge et pr&#233;cautions


----------



## pulpnet (7 Janvier 2007)

salut,

Avez-vous essayé ça http://www.slamslash.com/address-o-sync/ ?

j'ai pas testé perso.

A+


----------



## kertruc (16 Janvier 2007)

Address-o-sync -----> Last update: 25.02.04

Je l'ai testé, ça marche pas fort...

Sinon, je crois que j'ai du nouveau (enfin c'est du vieux mais mis à jour).

Toujours en solution LDAP, mais avec synchronisation par iSync donc en tâche de fond.
Ça a l'air pas mal du tout pour qui a un serveur :

Ça s'appelle Address Book X LDAP

http://www.j2anywhere.com/projects/abxldap/index.jsp

Sur le papier, ça a tout pour plaire. Maintenant faut tester. Mais peut-être que quelqu'un a déjà fait ce test ?


----------



## kertruc (17 Janvier 2007)

MySync va enfin renaitre de ses cendres :

http://www.markspace.com/synctogether.php

Encore une piste...

On va finir par y arriver... 

&#192; moins que 10.5 ne r&#232;gle tout ces probl&#232;mes (ce dont je doute car les limitations sont &#224; mon avis volontaires pour vendre du .Mac ...)


----------



## SeraphinLampion (21 Janvier 2007)

En relisant tout le sujet, je vois qu'il n'y a pas eu de commentaires sur seeCard (ou j'ai mal lu?)
Quelqu'un a essayé?
Certes, ce n'est pas la panacée, puisque ça marche sur RendezVous, donc seulement en réseau local, mais ce serait déjà ça si ça marchait...


----------



## kertruc (21 Janvier 2007)

SeraphinLampion a dit:


> En relisant tout le sujet, je vois qu'il n'y a pas eu de commentaires sur seeCard (ou j'ai mal lu?)
> Quelqu'un a essayé?
> Certes, ce n'est pas la panacée, puisque ça marche sur RendezVous, donc seulement en réseau local, mais ce serait déjà ça si ça marchait...



Vu le descriptif, c'est exactement ce que je cherchais.
Je vais tester ça...
Parce que MySync était bien prometteur, mais il était super instable...
C'est pas cher en plus, merci pour l'info... 
Je donne le lien :

http://www.turingart.com/seecard_lan__en.htm


----------



## SeraphinLampion (27 Janvier 2007)

Kertruc? Désolé de te réveiller un samedi de si grand matin, mais as tu eu l'occasion d'essayer seeCard?


----------



## kertruc (27 Janvier 2007)

Non, et j'arr&#234;te de chercher.
Apr&#232;s de multiples essais, .Mac a fini par faire l'affaire.
On verra avec 10.5...


----------



## SeraphinLampion (28 Janvier 2007)

Je te souhaite bonne chance. Pour ma part j'ai eu tellement de soucis avec .Mac (en gros, &#231;a n'a jamais march&#233; convenablement), que je vais, d&#232;s que j'en aurai l'occasion, essayer seeCard


----------



## SeraphinLampion (28 Janvier 2007)

J'esp&#232;re que tu seras satisfait de .Mac, tiens nous au courant. Moi, j'ai toujours eu des soucis (principalement, des messages du type "il y a un conflit, lequel des deux dois je garder", tu r&#233;ponds, mais la fois d'apr&#232;s tu as encore la m&#234;me question, ou alors un conflit pour tout,ou alors la synchro qui plante, etc..).


----------



## kertruc (1 Février 2007)

Ben on a pas mal bidouill&#233;...
&#199;a ne marchait pas avec un .Mac pay&#233;, mais avec une version d'essai p&#233;rim&#233;e &#231;a marche (pour les contacts, pas pour le calendrier)... c'est &#224; n'y rien comprendre...

Mais bon, il semble que mes voeux se soient exauc&#233;s :

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=124147

Malheureusement pour moi, un peu tard


----------

